# Louie's other half



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

He still has'nt realised its his tail  Warning under growth pics :lol:







Devil cat :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

My goodness! Just look at that duster 

Never seen such a fabulous tail on a kitty


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

No wonder you find things in his pantaloons.you could hide a Giant African Land Snail in there ,along with his wife and 6 kids  That is some brush basil.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> My goodness! Just look at that duster
> 
> Never seen such a fabulous tail on a kitty


He is better at dusting than painting 



buffie said:


> No wonder you find things in his pantaloons.you could hide a Giant African Land Snail in there ,along with his wife and 6 kids  That is some brush basil.:thumbsup:


:scared: we have enough trouble with his pet slug squatters :arf: :lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Look at that AMAZING tail! I expect there is not a speck of dust in your house but also very few ornaments left that haven't been swept away by that duster! 

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Look at that AMAZING tail! I expect there is not a speck of dust in your house but also very few ornaments left that haven't been swept away by that duster!
> 
> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


 yes he's not much help in that department Im sure he's got everyone else's fur in there to, he's much better at using it as a tickling stick on the spots :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow what a stunning boy. I really like him.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> wow what a stunning boy. I really like him.


Thank you  He's a sneaky paws keeps hideing slugs in his underwear & fetching them in the house :arf: hopefully he will grow out of this hobby very soon :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> Thank you  He's a sneaky paws keeps hideing slugs in his underwear & fetching them in the house :arf: hopefully he will grow out of this hobby very soon :lol:


LOL bless him, Dotty loves batting tie wraps about the place.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww he is gorgeous!! 

Cant believe how fluffy he is, and i agree that tail is just like a big feather duster ( a classy one of course!) :lol:

xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> LOL bless him, Dotty loves batting tie wraps about the place.


:lol: Scutter is addicted to tie wraps to, Louie dose'nt see the point in them they dont get him into troube  :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> :lol: Scutter is addicted to tie wraps to, Louie dose'nt see the point in them they dont get him into troube  :lol:


lol he seems a fun lad :lol:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I always look forward to seeing pics of Louie & his amazing tail!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> I always look forward to seeing pics of Louie & his amazing tail!! :thumbup:


:lol: it has storys of its own to tell  :lol:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

wow....he is absolutely amazing, loving his pantaloons


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

mezzer said:


> wow....he is absolutely amazing, loving his pantaloons


Thank you  they are a law unto themselves :lol:


----------

